
The Path Less Traveled: Abusing Kubernetes Defaults - DyslexicAtheist
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HmoVSmTIOxM
======
DyslexicAtheist
slides [https://speakerdeck.com/iancoldwater/the-path-less-
traveled-...](https://speakerdeck.com/iancoldwater/the-path-less-traveled-
abusing-kubernetes-defaults)

demos & manifests
[https://github.com/mauilion/blackhat-2019/blob/master/README...](https://github.com/mauilion/blackhat-2019/blob/master/README.md)

